# Ground Driving



## Shes My Style (Aug 25, 2013)

This is the 2nd time ground driving with Scribbles. She is doing great! Thought I would share a couple pics.


----------



## RockemSockem (Aug 25, 2013)

Scribbles... what an AWESOME name! I have only ground drove my mare twice as well.

Lookin good!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 25, 2013)

Pretty girl!

When are you planning to introduce the bit? She should be learning to get used to it IMO.

Looks as though you have a very nice place to drive!


----------



## Shes My Style (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks!

She has held a bit in her mouth already, but I am doing the initial training here like I do my riding horses. When I start ground driving them I also do it bit less because I want their focus on getting used to what I'm teaching them and not the new thing in their mouth. The bit gets introduced during different lessons - while being tied, then led, then on the lunge line (which I have also already started). Once she is carrying the bit well in those lessons and she is doing well in these ground driving lessons, I will then add the bit to ground driving.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

She looks great! I too, love that name.

I have the same type of surcingle. I also attached a crupper directly to the surcingle (well, I've used the surcingle as an actual harness by adding the breast collar and traces; breeching to it as well)...

Looking forward to seeing more pictures as you guys advance.


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 27, 2013)

She looks great and I love the fact you have a well-thought out plan. It isn't the same plan I use, but that is fine because it seems to work for you! (I start them in a harness, without breast collar until needed, and bridle with bit and blinkers). We use ground driving in our 4-H Club and horse shows in this area have added mini ground driving classes.


----------



## Foxhaven (Aug 27, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> She looks great and I love the fact you have a well-thought out plan. It isn't the same plan I use, but that is fine because it seems to work for you! (I start them in a harness, without breast collar until needed, and bridle with bit and blinkers). We use ground driving in our 4-H Club and horse shows in this area have added mini ground driving classes.


That's how I am starting Legend. He is doing really well, though still playing with the bit. He does great around our mile circle, until he gets within hollering distance of two pretty roan mares (quarters) at the bottom... then not so much. (I must say, the boy has good taste.) But he is doing better and I figure it is both a reward and a training opportunity. He never avoids being caught once he sees the bridle and surcingle.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 30, 2013)

First off I love the name Scribbles. It's pretty fantastic and original. Second she is a very nice looking mare and I'm glad she is doing so well. Isn't it fun when they seem to enjoy it and you can just enjoy it too? Looking forward to her progression.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like shes off to a great start! Good job.

Thats pretty much the same way I start my horses tooriding or driving horses. I always long line first with the halter (or longe cavesson for the big horses, I havent yet bought a cavesson for the little guys so they start in the halter) then change to the open bridle (riding horses moved up into the bosal when I started riding them)they get hitched and driven in the open bridle for awhile & then we introduce the blinker bridlelong lining first to make sure the horse is okay with not being able to see back, and then they get hitched with the blinker bridle on.

I start them in the halter/cavesson for the same reason ShesMyStyle doesso the horse can focus on what I am teaching him, without any fussing with his mouth. Some take to long lining right off, some can be rather dumb about figuring out what theyre supposed to be doing out there all by themselves. If the horse isnt quite getting it and I have to pull a bit on a line to get him to turn, with the halter or a cavesson, no harm done. By the time I switch to the bit the horse is used to the bitsince hes been carrying it while he worksand since he is already familiar with what is expected of him when long lining, long lining with the bit generally goes quite well. It really is a very good method to use.


----------



## MyMiniGal (Sep 7, 2013)

This is how I want to start Halo, with ground driving. Just using the halter, a surcingle, and driving lines.


----------

